# Making Friends in Calgary



## English_Girl (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi all!

I moved to Calgary 2 months ago with my Fiance, we've settled in really well so far- We got jobs very quickly, accomodation etc. Unfortunately I'm not finding it very easy to make friends with people outside of work.

I'm in my early 20's and would really appreciate any links to any social clubs/ any ideas on what I could do to make more friends! (Maybe I'm just being impatient!) 

Thanks.


----------



## Simon9999 (Mar 16, 2012)

*Try curling*



English_Girl said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I moved to Calgary 2 months ago with my Fiance, we've settled in really well so far- We got jobs very quickly, accomodation etc. Unfortunately I'm not finding it very easy to make friends with people outside of work.
> 
> ...


Getting a bit late for this season but you might want to consider curling! I'm serious. Join one of the recreational beginer leagues at one of the various curling clubs. You will meet lots of people, many your own age and it's a blast.

For summer fun consider slow pitch or soccer. Again, you'll meet lots of people and the after game celebrations are half the fun.


----------



## Mrs Sweet (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello,

My husband and I have applied to move to Calgary from South of England. Would you be able to tell me how you have found living in Calgary?

Thank you.


----------



## Emmmma (Jun 18, 2012)

English_Girl said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I moved to Calgary 2 months ago with my Fiance, we've settled in really well so far- We got jobs very quickly, accomodation etc. Unfortunately I'm not finding it very easy to make friends with people outside of work.
> 
> ...


Hey! Ive just moved to Calgary with my boyfriend. Were in the same situation both in our 20s, have jobs, a place to live but not many friends yet 
Did you find anything that worked? I too want to meet people!

Thanks!


----------



## Close Shave Dave (Jun 16, 2012)

Emmmma said:


> Hey! Ive just moved to Calgary with my boyfriend. Were in the same situation both in our 20s, have jobs, a place to live but not many friends yet
> Did you find anything that worked? I too want to meet people!
> 
> Thanks!


I'm seeing an obvious solution here, lol

Anyone else spot it? 

Good luck in Canada by the way. We visited Calgary years ago and loved it.


----------



## thingzone (May 23, 2012)

hello there


----------

